# strengthening IKEA furniture



## Aqua360 (30 Sep 2016)

Hi all,

I'm getting new IKEA furniture shortly, including a bedside table made mostly from chipboard or whichever the correct name for it is. I just wondered if there's a way of tank proofing this for say a 55l cube, since the danger is the stability and danger from water.

Structurally I'm semi-confident the unit would hold the weight, but has anyone strengthened units like that with wood at the back, or inside etc?

I may well just patch it and go for a unit designed for aquariums, only risk is ruining the matching furniture and infuriating she who must be obeyed


----------



## Worshiper (30 Sep 2016)

Aqua360: I feel your pain. I was also going to ask the same question last week.. I have a shoe rack from homebase thats chipboard and my Mrs isnt happy with another piece of furniture. I got MTS so I want to put a second tank on the shoerack. I know there was a post on how someone did this on the forum but unable to find it.


----------



## Nelson (30 Sep 2016)

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/windswept-eternity-rasbora-pics.37490/page-2


----------



## greenmac75 (30 Sep 2016)

.


----------



## greenmac75 (30 Sep 2016)

I have had a 30l cube on my bedside table for years no problems.
I also kept an 84l/2ft on the same furniture chest of drawers but that was to much.
Same type of cheap chipboard homebase, hope this gives you a judge for size/weight.


----------



## Manisha (30 Sep 2016)

Hi, if structurally your happy & its just water damage your concerned about, I'd probably try to seal any edges where the laminates meet so they don't lift & 'bubble' ... or don't spill any water


----------



## parotet (30 Sep 2016)

Hi all

My two tanks (25ish and 60 liters) sit on IKEA kitchen cabinets structurally improved... now for 1-2 years. I screwed several 90 degree steel brackets inside the cabinet, enough for stabilizing lateral movements. It's worth covering the panel joints with self-adhesive plastic to prevent water damaging the panels.


Jordi


----------



## tim (1 Oct 2016)

Worshiper said:


> Aqua360: I feel your pain. I was also going to ask the same question last week.. I have a shoe rack from homebase thats chipboard and my Mrs isnt happy with another piece of furniture. I got MTS so I want to put a second tank on the shoerack. I know there was a post on how someone did this on the forum but unable to find it.


This journal ?http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/45cm-nature-style-update-5-let-there-be-light.37605/


----------



## Worshiper (1 Oct 2016)

Yes Tim. Thank you


----------



## Costa (23 Oct 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/cv4lm

This is what I have, sitting on a 55x55 IKEA shelf. It's nice and steady, but if you want to add to the stability of the base you can screw some 90 degree metal pieces inside the base.


----------



## BettsBP (15 Nov 2016)

A sheet of Perspex or glass cut to the size of the top (IKEA supply for some ranges) can offer a degree of protection but have to be careful of slippage


----------

